# AC50 with the UNITEK bamocar D3



## e_abuzer (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello all,
How do you think the AC50 with the UNITEK bamocar D3 perform with a 320V battery pack?
PS;I'm open to other motor suggestions which you think may be a better fit for the controller..
CB


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

hey,
I am not sure as to how good a match the AC50 is going to be for this controller, but you can probably contact HPGC and ask them.

Other motors that you might want to consider are: 
http://shop.electro-vehicles.eu/shop/browse.asp?cat=1101&path=1100,1101&tipoprod=AC_Induction_Motors

you can also contact motor_guy and ask about their new motor:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/2003-1-2-ton-auto-ac-66800.html

you can try to find a siemens/ford ranger motor on ebay..

http://modularevpower.com/Siemens Motor.htm
(this is the motor info, and it pops up on ebay every now and then)

you can also consider these:

http://vaxosystems.com/store/category/53-motors.aspx

can you give us some info on you controller, like availability, where did you buy it? and price? if you dont mind.


----------



## e_abuzer (Jan 10, 2012)

It's a german company (Unitek). The price is around 3K Euros . 
See unitek-online.com/pdf/download/Allgemeines/Preise.pdf . 
They seem to be an old company, I personally don't like the box which makes it look diy 
So how would the AC50 perform @300V/280A??


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

e_abuzer said:


> So how would the AC50 perform @300V/280A??


Hi e_ab,

I think the AC50 is wound for about 100V (battery) and goes up to maybe 200 Hz. Someone correct me if this is incorrect  So anyway, one concern is that a higher voltage needs a higher frequency for a given motor winding. Since the speed of the motor is proportional to the frequency, you may exceed the mechanical limits of the rotor. Also the higher frequency will increase core loss and cause thermal issues. 

Now having said that, it could be that the AC50 base frequency is considerably lower, say at 100Hz. Then using a 300V source you could push that base frequency up to 300Hz and carry max torque to 3 times the speed  Which would be cool, if you can keep the motor cool. But then again, you propose 280A which is far less than the 650A from the Curtis which the AC50 tolerates. 

So overall, I'd say you're just trading speed for torque and could do the same thing with gears  What would be really interesting would be 300V and 650A.

Regards,

major


----------



## e_abuzer (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Major,
Thanks for responding ; the Unitek has two models. One can do 400V/400A(peak)-200A(Cont). The other ; 700V with the same amps. See http://www.unitek-online.de/en/produkte/batterie/bamocar_d3.html , and I'm sure you'll understand better than I do  .
CB


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

e_abuzer said:


> Hi Major,
> Thanks for responding ; the Unitek has two models. One can do 400V/400A(peak)-200A(Cont). The other ; 700V with the same amps. See http://www.unitek-online.de/en/produkte/batterie/bamocar_d3.html , and I'm sure you'll understand better than I do  .
> CB


this is all very cool, but are you sure you can even purchase their products? several people have tried contacting the company to ask for info on how and where to purchase a UNITEK bamocar D3 but have not received any response...not very encouraging!


----------



## e_abuzer (Jan 10, 2012)

OK, I haven't tried yet. But Roman (Emrax motors) points them as one of the options for a controller. I can ask him where to buy. The Piktronik comes close to those numbers also, and Roman sells it for about 3890 Euros. I'll try to contact them directly as well, and will let you know.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

AC50 is rated for ~100VAC, you should be looking at a 120/208 3-phase motor, or something simliar.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

I believe HPEVS told JRP3 the AC50 would take 200V. I would contact them and give them specs for the controller. As far as frequency, I've had mine up to 280 Hz - over 8k rpm, monitored on the Curtis PC Programming Station software, even though I had the limit set at 8k. 



major said:


> Hi e_ab,
> 
> I think the AC50 is wound for about 100V (battery) and goes up to maybe 200 Hz. Someone correct me if this is incorrect  So anyway, one concern is that a higher voltage needs a higher frequency for a given motor winding. Since the speed of the motor is proportional to the frequency, you may exceed the mechanical limits of the rotor. Also the higher frequency will increase core loss and cause thermal issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Pretty sure they said it could be wound for up to 200V..... I don't think it'll take that as it is now.

You can get a motor from Leeson that is wound for these voltages already. Just have to add an encoder.


----------

